# Anyone using Warre hives?



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

I am reading a few websites that are promoting Warre style hives which appears to be a combination of top bar/foundation-less with a vertical/Langstroth style.

Is anyone using this hive and if so, what are your thoughts on it? Pros, Cons?

From the plans and photos I have seen, it looks terribly susceptible to rodents, etc...

Big Bear


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Try a search, I think there was a resent thread about them.


----------



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

So far, the results I have found from said searching is mostly people who intend to try it out. I am hoping to find out some outcome and results.

Big Bear


----------



## Paraplegic Racehorse (Jan 25, 2007)

My warres are going into their first winter. Thus far, they have been more vigorous than my Langs and were able to put up some stores where my Langs were not. Not that it mattered any, they consumed all of it when a sudden and lasting rainy period hit just before the end of the nectar flow. Currently am feeding all hives, warres too, heavily and hoping they'll put enough away (only two more weeks of weather warm enough for liquid feed remaining) for winter.


----------



## Stevedore (Jan 22, 2009)

Check out the forums at the Natural Beekeeping Network. They have a very extensive forum on Warré hives. See:

http://www.biobees.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=12


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

I presently have 9 Warre hives and they are doing quite well. 

Matt


----------



## Milan-Slovakia (Sep 30, 2009)

Here is a snap with the technology works Warre, and all necessary information : http://www.alpulei.ru/technology.htm


My blog : http://nasapravda.blogspot.com/

My Warre me gate 7 mm high and rodents are not the problem.


It's great hive easy to use. 

Milan


----------



## Slee (Jun 22, 2009)

I am building a Warre Hive right now. If you are interested and go to the main Bee forum, I have two posts called Warre Hive Project. I am documenting the proccess of building the hive. There are pics of the project.


----------



## David Heaf (Dec 7, 2007)

bigbearomaha said:


> Is anyone using this hive and if so, what are your thoughts on it? Pros, Cons?
> From the plans and photos I have seen, it looks terribly susceptible to rodents, etc...
> Big Bear


I have 12 Warrés and no rodent problems, but I use mouse guards from October to March as do many UK beeks.

I've summarised some pros and cons at http://www.mygarden.me.uk/ModifiedAbbeWarreHive.htm


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

David,

How did you do the 'exploded view' photo of that hive?

It's great, by the way 

Adam


----------

